# John Deere trimmer gas cap



## kyle1! (May 22, 2020)

Hello I have a straight shaft John Deere trimmer that I purchased in 2000. The gas cap cracked and I need a replacement. The model, I think, is TS-103 or something close. Can anyone tell me which one I need? A search doesn't turn up my model.


----------



## rwoods (May 22, 2020)

I have a 105 and found an Echo trimmer cap that worked. I believe my trimmer was made by Efco. Now some years later I am looking for a clutch for mine.

Ron


----------



## kyle1! (May 29, 2020)

Purchased Sten 125-017 for the trimmer. Tightens down ok on the tank so hopefully it will work.


----------



## kyle1! (Jun 1, 2020)

That fuel cap did not work. The actual model of my trimmer is TL-20P. Still on the hunt for a fuel cap.


----------

